

How I Increased Product Growth Rate By 10% Last Month - bdunn
http://planscope.io/blog/how-i-increased-growth-rate-by-10-last-month/

======
tnorthcutt
_So when turning my attention to onboarding, I replayed each of my current
customers timelines looking for trends.

I won’t get into the SQL behind what I did..._

Brennan, could you go into more detail here on how you did this? I understand
not doing that on your product blog, but I suspect folks here might be
interested in the details.

~~~
bdunn
Absolutely.

I loaded all of my paid accounts and spit out some numbers that I was curious
about:

* have they invited clients? how long into the trial did they do this?

* have they invited team members (only applied to certain accounts)? how long into the trial did they do this?

* how many projects have they created?

* how many tasks have they added?

* how many comments and other activities did they create?

* have they integrated with a 3rd party? when did they do this?

I realized that some accounts use all-encompassing tasks, and some are pretty
granular. But almost all of them had at least a few - but truthfully, that's a
no brainer. Planscope's only useful if you've loaded in some tasks.

What I quickly began to realize was the obvious: when you go out of your way
to _bring your paying clients into some new software_ , you're probably going
to stick with it. After all, no one wants to say to their client "Oh, yeah, so
that Planscope app we've been using... well the trial ran out. Let's move on!"

The less obvious was how important having a 3rd party tool was. If someone is
paying for Harvest or Freckle, they obviously spend money on their business.
+1. Likewise, if they use one of these tools they specifically signed up to
Planscope because they hate tracking time and want to log their time from
within their task management product. Once someone sees the magic of working
on a task in Planscope and having their time logs synced, they're likely going
to convert.

Actual metrics:

93% of paid customers have invited at least one client, most did it within the
first few days. This is a chick-and-egg situation - some people sign up to
Planscope when they hear about it, but their trial will likely expire before
they have a new client project to work on. I'm working on ways to improve
this.

78% of accounts have linked to a 3rd party tool. Not really sure yet if the
remaining 22% don't know they can, don't have a tool we support, or don't have
a tool at all.

------
ILIKEPONIES
nice post gl!

